# Fellowship an Anti-Means Hardshell?



## fralo4truth (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi friends,

Would you all partake of the Lord's Supper with or invite into your pulpit one who advocated an anti-means salvation? One who did not feel that the gospel played any role in regeneration and eternal salvation?

You see, I find myself in a very interesting position. I used to be a proponent of that above until I came to see its errors. I left the denomination and came to a more Calvinistic position in the scriptures. If doors of communication were opened up (as it may possibly happen) to where I could fellowship with them again, should I do so?

I don't want to fellowship with heresy, but at the same time I would like to have the opportunity to help rescue them from their errors.

Appreciate your advice.


----------



## rbcbob (Oct 11, 2011)

Kevin, you ask several questions which require some fleshing out. There is no easy "Yes" or "No" that will cover all.


----------



## Stargazer65 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not real familiar with the terminology of Anti-Means Hardshell, but I assume you are referring to a type of what's also called Hyper-Calvinists? They are still considered within the realm of Christianity as far as I understand it. I assume these aren't those strange cultists that run that "Outside the Camp" website are they?

I think I would fellowship with them if they are just regular ("Don't preach the gospel to anyone indiscriminately because they might not be elect") Hyper-Calvinists, but I probably would not invite them into the pulpit. If they properly administrated the Lord's Supper I would partake. I think it would be great to keep open dialogue with them to help rescue them from error. But I think the error is a little too great to invite them to the pulpit. If you allow them to teach, I think you imply that their doctrinal difference is no big deal, and I think it is a big deal.


----------



## fralo4truth (Oct 11, 2011)

Let me apologize for any confusion. Hardshell is another name for those who call themselves Primitive Baptists. They are "anti-means" in that they are opposed to any effort to preach the gospel to any whom they think are unregenerate; so yes, they're some hyperism here. They're opposed to the gospel being the means of regeneration. they feel as well that multitudes of men are saved into heaven having never heard the gospel of Jesus Christ.


----------



## Tim (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, I don't see how you could invite such a person into your pulpit if you believe this person to be a teacher of heresy. You did mention the word heresy - do you believe this is a heresy? If so, this would also seem to answer your question regarding the Lord's Table. 

As for fellowship, what precisely do you mean by fellowship? Is it possible to spend time with them and seek to rescue them from their error, but it not be considered fellowship? I dialogue all the time with people who believe all sorts of error and falsehood and can have "salty" conversations, but not consider it to be fellowship in any way, even if we "sit down for lunch". 

Do you have other ruling elders? What do they say?


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Oct 11, 2011)

Living in South Georgia and being familiar with this error and its consequences, I'd have to say no. They would definitely not be permitted to teach in our pulpit.


----------



## Frosty (Oct 11, 2011)

Partake with in the Lord's Supper? Maybe, would need to know more details.

Invite into pulpit? No way.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 12, 2011)

I will pray for you. Thanks for the update. I follow your posts with interest.


----------

